# failed to start mongod at boot.



## args (Feb 10, 2011)

I installed mongodb in port. But when i add 
	
	



```
mongod_enable="YES"
```
 in rc.conf, always get errors, this is the print out:


```
Starting mongod.
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libboost_system.so" not found, required by
"mongod"
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start mongod
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib
a.out ldconfig path: /usr/lib/aout /usr/lib/compat/aout
```

But I find libboost_system.so in my /usr/local/lib directory, and I can use `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mongod start` to run the program.

Can anybody help this?


----------



## args (Feb 10, 2011)

```
ldconfig -r | grep libboost_sys
319:-lboost_system.4 => /usr/local/lib/libboost_system.so.4
```

add this information :\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2011)

The library belongs to devel/boost-libs, which is a dependency. Make sure it is installed correctly, and/or force-reinstall mongodb recursively. Also check that /usr/local/lib/libboost_system.so is symlinked to /usr/local/lib/libboost_system.so.4.


----------



## args (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for your answer and transfer. I have solved this, when i reinstall all these ports, it Ok now!Guess it's have a a install sequence dependency.


----------

